# Too much filtration? Or not?



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone need some advise, I am going to get a canister filter that will be 250GPH filtration with tubes, spray bar etc... is it too strong for a 10G shrimp tank?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think if you put a giant sponge filter on the intake it'll help, but I run canisters on my tanks as well which are over rated and it seems to be doing fine so far.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm ok, so canister filter should be fine then I guess, one more question, can I put the canister filter right next to the tank or behind the tank instead of below the tank?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some of mine below and some right beside I don't see a problem either way unless something like a power outage happens and the water starts to somehow flow by itself....


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea that sounds like it would be overkill, I seem to remember somthing about shooting for 3-6 to 1 ratio for GPH to tank size and i think shrimp would be on the low end of that


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I asked my friend and she said that if it is beside the tank, it might air lock? Also a canister filter should be at the bottom so that gravity helps it to start?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

good lord, shirmps in Jacuzzi


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> good lord, shirmps in Jacuzzi


haha....  That's so funny!

I think yeah a giant sponge or something, or a water flow regulator in between tubes, might work.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

im sure if you use a big sponge intake, and diffuse the outtake (oversized spray bar w/ sponge over it?) it'll work fine.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys  Now to buy a canister filter...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Just wondering. Why the huuuuge filter? There are smaller ones you canuse for a lot cheaper


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

TCR said:


> Just wondering. Why the huuuuge filter? There are smaller ones you canuse for a lot cheaper


Because I know I will be getting one as a Christmas present muahaha, I don't need to buy it...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a number of canisters which would be suitable for a 10 gallon with some minor mods to slow the flow down. The filtration is not the problem, it's the massive flow. I run a 2213 with the spraybar drilled out with bigger holes in my 15 gallon and it works great. A Fluval 105 would probably work too if you fashioned a spray bar.

Or you can get a Zoomed (can't remember the model number) which is designed to be sat beside the tank and for small tanks. For most canisters, you do have to put it below the tank, some at a min. distance even, because the intake functions by gravity (and the evacuation of the canister itself, causing a slight vacuum). So it's best to put the canister below or priming is always going to be a bitch.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

You can also always add a ball valve to restrict the flow if you really wanted. Some come with them (my xp2 did). Easily found in plumbing sections of hardware stores.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

ncutler said:


> You can also always add a ball valve to restrict the flow if you really wanted. Some come with them (my xp2 did). Easily found in plumbing sections of hardware stores.


If you are going to use a ball valve to throttle your flow, just make sure you don't do it too much. First, by doing that you'll be wasting energy (using a larger motor when you could have gotten away with a small one = wasted energy), but also potentially limiting the life of the motor/impeller. The motor and impeller is designed to run at a certain set point. Messing with that may potentially cause your motor to overhead, or wear down you impeller faster.

Also if you are going to throttle your flow, put the ball valve on the downstream side of the pump, not the upstream side.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> If you are going to use a ball valve to throttle your flow, just make sure you don't do it too much. First, by doing that you'll be wasting energy (using a larger motor when you could have gotten away with a small one = wasted energy), but also potentially limiting the life of the motor/impeller. The motor and impeller is designed to run at a certain set point. Messing with that may potentially cause your motor to overhead, or wear down you impeller faster.
> 
> Also if you are going to throttle your flow, put the ball valve on the downstream side of the pump, not the upstream side.


Do you mean the outlet, and not the intake?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Do you mean the outlet, and not the intake?


Yes, the outlet. You want to make sure that the pump 'pushes' against something, rather than having to pull a vacuum.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

orrrr...take this as a hint to buy a bigger tank!!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm ok, I think I will give up buying that 260GPH canister filter for my 10G, I will just have to bear with my HOB filter for now, instead, I will be getting a 570GPH canister filter for my 50G! hahaha.... what do you think?


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I think this is your way of never having to do water changes


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> hmm ok, I think I will give up buying that 260GPH canister filter for my 10G, I will just have to bear with my HOB filter for now, instead, I will be getting a 570GPH canister filter for my 50G! hahaha.... what do you think?


will that be a 50g shrimp tank?much better idea than 10g with 250gph canister filter.....by the way are you going to use a AC110 for the 10g shrimp tank?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

those flow rates are of 250 and 500 gph are with the canister completly empty.
I wouldn't be suprised if there were on the same level of the tank.

Once you fill it with media it'l go down considerbly.
I think "570GPH canister filter for my 50G" it should be fine.
Thats about 10X which should be ideal, for a clean and healthy fish tank.

Just make sure that you have adequate prefilter in the intake to prevent small fish from getting sucked in.

Out flow shouldn't as be much of a concern, IMO, my fish luv to swim against the current against a Maxijet 1200 (ruffly 400GPH)


----------

